# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Fati ...... Apo......!!!!???

## Eda H

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Pershendetje!
sic e dim feja predikon, supozon, qe jeta eshte e drjetuar nga fati, distino, e shkruajtur nga lart zoti. Ne qoftese kjo eshte e vertet, ateher ne si qenie njerzore, nuk paskemi asnje gje ne dore, jeta, vendimet,gjukimet etj, nuk varen nga ne, por cdo gje qe ndodh eshte fat, distino, e shkuajtur? Atehere cfare jemi ne ca robota, qe levizin e urdhon, me komanda nga lart "zoti"? Ne qoftse me te vertet cdo gje eshte shkuajtur, e then shume me perpare se ne te veprojem, atehere pse duhet te kete ndenime, e ndeshkime, ne nuk kemi gje ne dore, ne bem e vepruam, jetuam ashtu sic na i kishte shkruajtur i madhi zot, nuk ishte rruga jon qe zgjodhem, ku fat na ra. thone qe distinon nuk e ben dote njeriu me doren e vete, eshte e shkruajtur nga lart nga "zoti". ateher ne kot mundohemi te ralizojme dicka? se ajo qenka e then nga larte, jo nga ne, e shruajtur shume perpara se ne te bejm gje. athere kush duhet te dekurohet, te faqesohet, te ndeshkohet, te gjukohet, fati e distino, apo njeriu? 

me shume respekt 
eda

----------


## i krishteri

Eda Perendia na vuri ne kete bote qe neve tezgjedhim rrugen  qe deshirojme, por nga ana tjeter AI dha fjalen. Nuk e dha qe te na beje rrobota as sepse ka ndonje interes  por vetem per ne sepse Ai e di se ç'fare fuqie ka mekati kur neve e pranojme! Vertet kur neve e bejme nje gje qe thote Zoti sepse eshte e thene, ateher me mire qe mos ta bejme sepse duhet qe ta ndjehim fjalen e Tij ne zemrat tona. Eshte si nje vajze qe eshte dashuruar pas nje çuni edhe nuk bene disa gjera p.sh. ta trathtoje sepse eshte dashuruar edhe nuk e jeton edhe nuk ka nevoj per te bere te kunderten! Neve para se te bejme urdherimet e Perendise duhet qe ne fillim ta pranojme ne jeten tone (qe te udheheqi jeten tone), atehere gjerat nuk do ti bejme sepse jemi te detyruar por sepse duam Perendine e jetojme ate edhe frika nuk eshte me ne Perendine se mos na denon per ate qe kemi bere por sepse po te largohemi nga presenza e tij humbim bekimet qe Ai pergatit per neve çdo dite! Ne qofte se une ndjek nje rruge qe sjell vdekje si p.sh. drogen, ose terrorizmin, une nuk duhet te pres gjera te ira veçse frytet e asaj rruge qe zgjodha edheme ne fund vdekjen!
Tani vdekja fisike eshte nje gje qe erendia e ka vene por thuhet mos e tundo Perendine( ti nuk e di se kur Perendia te ka vene diten e vdekjes sepse ajo ndryshon kur ti e kerkon vete). Veç rastit te vdekjes qe Perendia shkruajti per ciln do qe jeton ne toke!

Une shpresoj qe ti te zgjedhesh dhuraten e Perendise qe e ka pergatitur per ty(por mund ta maresh vetem n.q.s. pranon Jezusin si shpetimtarin tend)!
n.q.s. ngjaj si nje person qe imponoj ateher me fal...!!!

 :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eda H

pershendetje. por ca gjera nuk shkonje basheke pershembull :i ngrysur: Une shpresoj qe ti te zgjedhesh dhuraten e Perendise qe e ka pergatitur per ty) tani une do te zgjedh, dhuraten qe eshte pergatitur e zgjedhur per mua nga zoti, atehere thuhet merr ate qe te kan zgjedhur per ty, e une nuk kam czgjedh se eshte e zgjedhur nga dikush tjeter, une vetem jetoje e zbatoje ate qe me kan dhen, e anje gje me shume.
me shume respekt
eda:a  :ngerdheshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## i krishteri

Eda. po te tregoj nje gje.

nje here nje i krishter qe ishte vertet i krishtere çdo dite lexonte biblen, lutej fliste per Perendine, d.m.th. ishte nje shembull, vdiq edhe shkoj ne qiell. Perendia e mori edhe e çioi ne nje dhome te madhe edhe mbushur me dhurata, por nga keto dhurata ishte hapur vetem njeçereku i tyre edhe ky i thote Perendise se çfare do te thote kjo?Ateher Perendia i pergjigjet: dhuratat qe ti shikon jane ato qe une kisha pergatitur per ty per jeten ne toke. pjesen qe ti e shikon te hapur jane ato qe ti me ke kerkur ne kehen qe ke qene ne toke..."!

Perendia ka pergatitur shume dhurata per ne, neve duhet te bejme vetem nje gje, te zgjasim doren edhe ti marrim. Zgjatja e dores eshte qe neve ta pranojme Perendine ne jeten tone edhe jeta jone do te jete çdo dite e bekuar, e gezuar edhe e lumtur.
Neve nuk kemi kuptuar qe Ai do te jetoje jo me ne, por brenda nesh. Ai eshte me te gjithe, me nje qe nuk beson, me nje qe nuk interesohet etj. por Ai nuk do qe te jete vetem spektator por do qe te marri pjese sepse eshte e rendesishme. fakti qe Ai dergoj biblen nuk e dergoj per veten e tij por per neve, qe ne ta njohim edhe ta jetojme si nje At, te quhemi bije te shume te lartit Perendi, edhe djalli nuk do te guxoj qe te na tremb edhe te na gjykoj sepse neve e jetojme brenda(d.m.th. qe eshte Perendia qe vepron ne ne edhe jo neve) edhe djalli do te trembet!!!

ehj Eda me fal qe e zgjata edhe te keshilloj qe te provosh edhe ta lexosh fjalen e Perendise(biblen) sepse pasta nuk do te keshe me dyshime edhe nuk do te keshe me nevoje per shpiegime sepse do ta sbulosh vete!!!

Zoti te dhente kaparin e frymes se tij

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. te merosh prallen me pralle me duket pak e veshtire. 


> nje here nje i krishter qe ishte vertet i krishtere çdo dite lexonte biblen, lutej fliste per Perendine, d.m.th. ishte nje shembull, vdiq edhe shkoj ne qiell. Perendia e mori edhe e çioi ne nje dhome te madhe edhe mbushur me dhurata, por nga keto dhurata ishte hapur vetem njeçereku i tyre edhe ky i thote Perendise se çfare do te thote kjo?Ateher Perendia i pergjigjet: dhuratat qe ti shikon jane ato qe une kisha pergatitur per ty per jeten ne toke. pjesen qe ti e shikon te hapur jane ato qe ti me ke kerkur ne kehen qe ke qene ne toke..."!


  pra na vdiq e na shkoi ne qiell....... mire po pse perndia nuk na i ploteson gjerat kur ne ia kerkojme po na i ruka per ne qiell, ne boten tjeter. pra sa here qe une lutem per dicka mua me eshte plotesuar deshira po do ta merr ne boten tjeter(ne qiell)???? une tani dua nje 4Runer, mos te merzitem se do ta marr kur te vete ne qiell...?? po per kete jeten e ketushem qe ne po jetojme ku jan dhuratat e deshirat. 
gjithashtu:


> Perendia ka pergatitur shume dhurata per ne, neve duhet te bejme vetem nje gje, te zgjasim doren edhe ti marrim. Zgjatja e dores eshte qe neve ta pranojme Perendine ne jeten tone edhe jeta jone do te jete çdo dite e bekuar, e gezuar edhe e lumtur.


 do me then deshirat plotesohen vetem po besove tek ajo?? mire dakorte por jeta nga i ka provuar dryshe ka shume veta qe nuk besojen po na jan milionera e na marin dhurata cdo dite, Po Enveri me shoke qe slan kish e cami pa prishur i vrau ter prifterinje e hoxhallaret, besimitaret  pse na u be meret mbi mbret e vazhdon edhe sot e kesaj dite??? 
me shume respekt 
eda

----------

